# Τεχνολογικά διαβάσματα



## SBE (Jul 21, 2009)

Το περιοδικό Spectrum του IEEE έχει σε κάθε τεύχος στήλη λεξιλογική και συνήθως πολύ χιουμοριστική. 
Στο τελευταίο τεύχος θα τη βρείτε εδώ 
Απόσπασμα:
In ”wicked problem,” an adjective meaning evil or sinful, usually assigned to humans, is attached to an abstract, inert noun. The name suggests that the problem itself is consciously malicious. It knows that someone is out there working on it, and it is going to stop that person from getting anywhere.

Τα πιο πετυχημένα άρθρα είναι πάντως του Πολ Μακφέντρις του Word Spy, που έχει τη στήλη Technically Speaking που υπάρχει κι εδώ και που είναι πολυγραφότατος στα λεξιλογικά.


----------

